# The approach



## JRZCKR (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello all,

As some of you may know, there is a BBW Bash coming up in October 2010 in New Jersey. One of my favorite events among the BBW parties in NJ. Now, I have a question about how a guy who is into bigger girls ought to approach them at the bashes? I posted one about Bash Etiquette eariler this year and garnered lots of responses. I expect this to do the same.

1. Do you think that a guy ought to approach someone differently because she is larger/smaller than the average BBW?

2. If she is a webmodel, what kind of response should one expect? Is she being herself, or selling herself as a product?

3. What kind of reaction would a guy expect from someone if he approaches a BBW at those bashes if they are local/regulars vs. newbies? 

4. Ladies, what kind of approach would you suggest someone takes if the person approaching you has 'fetishes' and wants to know if you share those as well?

I'm sure I have other points, but cant think of them now. I thought I'd throw in a few cents of my own and see what answers I can shake out of others. 

Best regards...and I'll see some of you in October @ Springfield


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

My advice to you is to take the advice that was given to you here and here. Once you've shown understanding of what people were saying, _then_ concern yourself with your approach.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 22, 2010)

After seeing the two other threads you created & the responses you have recieved, I can only assume you created this thread on the bbw board for attention.

Blackjack is correct. You should take the advice given to you in the other threads.


----------



## JRZCKR (Jul 22, 2010)

I would delete the post myself, but dont know how. I thought it was unrelated to the last one I posted. I was wrong. My mistake.


----------

